# Decent Cold Weather Gloves



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

I did a search on the forum and found lots of dicsussion on feet warmth but little on finger warmth. My problem is I've been riding in 15 - 28 degree weather with +15 knots of wind. My fingers have been freezing to the point where I can barely work the brakes. I did my own research and bought, what I thought was a decent pair of winter bike gloves (they weren't cheap) and they suck. Now I'm wearing a pair of my regular Northface winter gloves, but even they don't help keep my finger tips warm! Somebody recommend a good brand/model number, picture, etc.
-Signed Frozen Digits


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

I recently got the bellweather Windstorm glove for cold weather riding and I am very surprised at how well they work. I have heavy insulated gloves for really cold weather but I have not needed them. The Windstorm gloves are not thick so I figured they would be nice for 40 degree rides, but last week I took a ride with temps around 0 and ended up staying out for three hours (didn't plan on that). 

These gloves kept my hands warm the whole ride, I couldn't believe it. When I got back and finally got off the bike, the shell was literally frozen into the gripped shape but my hands were not cold. Normally my hands are the weak link when I am outside doing anything in the cold, but not with these.


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

holy multiple post batman


----------



## Sid Nitzerglobin (Sep 17, 2010)

My Pearl Izumi Cyclones seem to be working pretty well so far. Ring and pinky fingers will be cold for the first 5 minutes or so but once the blood gets pumping they've been plenty warm down to 25F (probably 10-15F wind chill). Not sure how much below that they work, but they have been a bit damp w/ sweat by the end of my cold rides so far and hands have been plenty warm.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

if your fingers are getting cold in regular north face ski gloves i think you are sol. sounds like you have poor circulation. the to find the mitten/ gloves that have a finger for your pointer finger and a mitten for your middle, ring, and pinkie. i think drop makes some.


----------



## Chase1996 (Jun 30, 2010)

These ROCK...there are a lot of products similar to this at around the same price.

http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html/183-4014213-0781001?asin=B000OV8V7Y&AFID=Froogle_df&LNM=|B000OV8V7Y&CPNG=automotive&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=B000OV8V7Y&ref=tgt_adv_XSG10001

Work very well and are about $60 less than Pogies...wear your regular gloves in them...I have worn them in sub 20 degree weather...TOASTY.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Chase1996 said:


> These ROCK...there are a lot of products similar to this at around the same price.
> 
> http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html/183-4014213-0781001?asin=B000OV8V7Y&AFID=Froogle_df&LNM=|B000OV8V7Y&CPNG=automotive&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=B000OV8V7Y&ref=tgt_adv_XSG10001
> 
> Work very well and are about $60 less than Pogies...wear your regular gloves in them...I have worn them in sub 20 degree weather...TOASTY.


really? imagine how scred you would be if you went otb.


----------



## Chase1996 (Jun 30, 2010)

b-kul said:


> really? imagine how scred you would be if you went otb.


Your arms come right out of them....it's not as if you are tethered to the bike. You slide into them...they are loose at the top.

Read some reviews on Pogies:

http://www.commutebybike.com/2008/01/18/pogies/


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Chase1996 said:


> Your arms come right out of them....it's not as if you are tethered to the bike. You slide into them...they are loose at the top.
> 
> Read some reviews on Pogies:
> 
> http://www.commutebybike.com/2008/01/18/pogies/


oh haha i thought it was like a leash. op, this might be your best bet.


----------



## Chase1996 (Jun 30, 2010)

b-kul said:


> oh haha i thought it was like a leash.


That WOULD suck.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Chase1996 said:


> That WOULD suck.


could you imagine that, you flip otb and think oh good my camleback saved me and then BOOM your bike comes down on you. that would ruin your day.


----------



## Self Motivated (Jan 2, 2003)

I commute pretty much year round. Temps get down to about 10º at the lowest - so keep that in mind. I have tried *lots* of different gloves and have found one of the best combinations to be merino wool liners (buy medium and light versions for different conditions) with a three finger glove like this:
http://www.gorebikewear.com/remote/Satellite/PROD_GRADIT?landingid=1208436857364A

The most important thing? The gloves need to be loose! Very loose! Same goes for the liners but not ridiculously loose. I wear the XXL in the Radiator and I wouldn't call my hands very large or tiny. Circulation is key.

The nice thing about using the liners is they stay warm when wet - and you can take them out for quick drying.

When temps get below 10º F - I move to mittens with the same liners. Cheap ones work just fine as long as they are windproof. Those will take you down quite a ways.

From there, it's time to consider Pogies.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

A friend of mine who works at Lowes gave me a pair of these. I tried them out today. Not as cold out, about 28 degrees and less windy, but I took several hills and made my own wind chill. They did really well. I could keep my fore fingers on the brakes with no freezing up. Guess I'll find out when it gets colder. But hey, they were free. They are the Mechanix Cold Weather Armor series and go for $24 retail.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

b-kul said:


> if your fingers are getting cold in regular north face ski gloves i think you are sol. sounds like you have poor circulation. the to find the mitten/ gloves that have a finger for your pointer finger and a mitten for your middle, ring, and pinkie. i think drop makes some.


I'd agree, except that the NF gloves, I believe, are over twenty years old. They are kind of worn out. My feet do well, so maybe I have a few good years of circulation left in me.


----------



## gjoyce3 (Nov 11, 2010)

Just went through this exercise. I recently lost a lot of weight and my hands now get painfully cold at what used to be reasonable temperatures. I tried several several pairs of gloves from various LBSs - none of them worked. I found my solution at REI in the form of a pair of SWIX cross country skiing gloves. Still relatively thin and my hands seem very comfy.

Jerry


----------



## pastajet (May 26, 2006)

I have used these this winter and I am pretty happy with them. They allow you to wear a thinner glove, so you can retain dexterity while riding. I have used them on some pretty tough trails and never had any issues with them, other then an occasional snap on a scrub oak bush. Toasty warm!

http://barmitts.com/


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

year round commuter in central iowa here. ridden in everything from 40F and pouring rain to -30F windchill and maybe a bit lower. i've used the specialized sub zero gloves XXL, and currently running loius garneau lobster style mitts with bar mitts. super warm. had a 15F day and sweat just a bit in a 10 mile ride.


----------



## Mikecito (Jun 2, 2007)

I've had good luck using my cyclone's with a pair of cheap Gap fleece gloves over top. They still grip fine and I have extra wiping surface for my nasal discharge


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

I use a pair of windproof gloves from Performance that I got on sale. I stop riding when the mercury dips below 45 F but I still use them daily. I grab them before I grab my Mountain Hardwear windstopper gloves.


----------



## discombobulated_conundrum (Aug 2, 2008)

The cheapest ($13.00 a pair) most effective gloves I've found is the timberland ski gloves from Modell's. It looks bulky but I can actually actuate my fingers around my controls quite easily.


----------



## R2ana (Dec 24, 2010)

I was just riding around in freezing temps with my alpinestars drystars. not a hint of cold and doesn't hold moisture - big +++


----------



## .40AET (Jun 7, 2007)

+1 for the Barmits! I bought a pair for my MTB and one for the road bike. First rides of the winter that my hands haven't hurt. I've got 3 or 4 pairs of gloves that don't work below 25F. Below 20 was down right painful before the Barmits.

Good luck


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

I live in the same general area as you so have had similar weather.

I recently picked up a pair of Craft Siberian gloves. I bought them big enough to use my Ibex liner gloves with, but haven't needed the liner yet. It was 26 yesterday and we rode on the road (ie:much colder then the trail). I didn't have problems after the first couple of miles. 

Been real impressed with these gloves so far. Even better then my gore tex lined ski gloves. Now my feet on the other hand...


----------



## Kneescar (Feb 26, 2009)

Glacier gloves.

http://www.glacieroutdoor.com/products_cycling.php


----------



## Paladin54 (Nov 18, 2010)

Seirus softshell gloves These things cut the wind and are nice and warm.


----------



## BikerJen (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm a chick, but these are my winter gloves. Gore Bike Wear. The past two days, I've put Nathan liner gloves underneath for perfectly warm hands!


----------



## Paladin54 (Nov 18, 2010)

Paladin54 said:


> Seirus softshell gloves These things cut the wind and are nice and warm.


21f tonight during ride. Hands still warm.


----------



## 88 rex (Aug 2, 2007)

Pogies all day every day.Was riding around at 20 degrees for 3 hours with no gloves, just pogies. But mine are on drop bars.


----------



## lassiar (Nov 11, 2010)

BikerJen said:


> I'm a chick, but these are my winter gloves. Gore Bike Wear.


I thought chicks didn't like gore?


----------

